# Audio and Video Out of Sync



## Prior22

I have a video clip where the audio is a few seconds ahead of the video. Is there any program that can adjust a syncing error like this? Thanks.


----------



## Mon

is it saved on hdd?


----------



## koala

*Media Player Classic*. While the video is playing, right-click the screen and select Audio > Options. Click 'Audio time shift' and enter a number, positive or negative. It's measured in ms, so 1000ms = 1 second. Click Apply to test. You can keep editing this number until you get it synced correctly. Click OK to go back to viewing.


----------



## Prior22

koala said:


> *Media Player Classic*. While the video is playing, right-click the screen and select Audio > Options. Click 'Audio time shift' and enter a number, positive or negative. It's measured in ms, so 1000ms = 1 second. Click Apply to test. You can keep editing this number until you get it synced correctly. Click OK to go back to viewing.


If I were to keep this setting for Media Player Classic would it ruin the syncing on videos which were already fine? Basically would I need to deselect audio time shift whenever I play a video with proper syncing?


----------



## koala

Yes, after watching the badly synced video you need to either set the time-shift to 0ms or remove the checkmark from the 'Audio time shift' box.

EDIT: Using the time-sync feature DOES NOT edit the video, leaving it permanantly changed. It only adjusts the sync during playback.


----------



## Prior22

Is there a time shift feature on a video editing program that would permanently effect the video syncing?


----------



## koala

Yes, you can do that with most, if not all, video editors. Open the video in the editor and add silence for the required length of time at the start of either the video or audio timeline, depending on which way it's out of sync. Then save it using the same settings as the original. File/Properties will give you these details (dimensions, bitrate, audio quality, etc).


----------



## Prior22

I mainly use TMPGEnc MPEG Editor. Heres a screencap of the audio editing options I have to choose from:










What would you recommend to fix the audio being a second or two ahead of the video?


----------



## koala

You'll have to experiment to get it accurate. Select 'Activate audio gap correction' and try it at 1000ms or 2000ms. If it's still slightly out, go to 1100 or 2100. If these numbers push it even more out of sync, use negative numbers to go the opposite way.


----------

